# Sublimation on Cotton T shirt with Poli-flex vinyl!!!



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi All,
As we all know we cannot sublimate directly onto cotton garments, however my supplier sells this poli-flex vinyls which apperantly you can print on them with a sublimation printer and press it on white or even dark cotton tshirts! 

The product description says:



> Poli-flex printable products are high quality textile transfer films suitable for *photo-realistic digital printing using ink-jet or sublimation techniques*. Applications include full color printed graphics for end uses like t-shirts, sport wear and promotional articles.
> 
> 
> POLI-FLEX 4625Technical Specs:
> ...



*What are your thoughts? Does this transfers have a heavy feel? does it fade after washing? Does it really work with Sublimation printers on cotton?*

I would buy a sample and test it myself but they only sell rolls of 25 meter long!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It will have a heavy hand....like wearing a raincoat on a sunny day...if the image is not large, maybe okay for some......not for me


----------



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

Other than the heavy feel? does it really work with cotton? will it fade after washing?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have felt the product...but did not use it..so don't know about washing...just was not what I wanted


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I've seen this for a while from a supplier in Germany, but have not found a local source in the US. Maybe there is one, but I haven't run across it. I'm not about to order a roll or ream without a sample.

The Web site I looked at lists their standard polyurethane at 100 microns thick; the sublimation poly is 200 microns, or about 8 mil. That's incredibly thick, more like a flock, so it might be a typo. Your listing shows 75 microns, or about 3 mil. That's the same thickness as 3G opaque, so no better. IMO 3G opaque is uncomfortably stiff for anything larger than a pocket logo.

I would imagine the same issues that affect poly flock and twill affect a PU material for sublimation, and that's stretch and cracking when used on a knitted shirt. Some people have said their poly flock has faded in washing. I imagine what's happened is that the material gets worn down in the wash, rather than the ink washing out. A vinyl material may not (or may) have that problem.

If you get some be sure to post your results here.


----------



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

this model is 75 Micron, some other models are 100 Micron. I've seen some samples and stretches pretty good so I dont thick it's going to crack!

I sure will update this topic when I get my hands on a sample!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

In looking at the data sheet for the Poliflex 4625, this is a clear vinyl that can only be used on white garments. I'm not sure what you'd gain by using it over something like JPSS, which has virtually no thickness and hand.

The PoliFlex 4675 is the white material that can be used on dark shirts. I reaffirmed the thickness is indeed 8 mil, or 0.2mm, which is far to thick to be of use on a shirt unless the design is quite small. Maybe a bag, cap, or something similar, but no one will wear something that heavy if it's a larger graphic.


----------

